# New Banana phase pectinata



## Jmugleston (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm quite excited to be working with this species.  Their small size, calm temperaments, and relative ease of care make them a great candidate for a new popular lizard pet.


----------



## lizardminion (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm sorry, but what species of lizard is this?


----------



## Steven Valys (Jun 6, 2012)

Ctenosaura pectinata, commonly known as the Mexican spiny-tailed iguana


----------



## Jmugleston (Jun 6, 2012)

Steven Valys said:


> Ctenosaura pectinata, commonly known as the Mexican spiny-tailed iguana


Yup.  These are the banana phase so instead of the black and white adults you get adults that are yellow and stay smaller than the black and white C. pectinata.


----------



## spinningspider (Jun 8, 2012)

caught those in the wild when i was in San Blas. they were a bit more defensive to say the least. very cool


----------



## lizardminion (Jun 8, 2012)

How big do these guys get, and where are they available?
I don't know about you guys, but if I was a taxonomist, I'd look into these possibly being a new subspecies rather than "just a phase."


----------



## Steven Valys (Jun 8, 2012)

lizardminion said:


> How big do these guys get, and where are they available?
> I don't know about you guys, but if I was a taxonomist, I'd look into these possibly being a new subspecies rather than "just a phase."


Just an abnormal color.  Imagine all the "subspecies" with ball pythons, retics, and corns.  It would be never-ending.


----------



## lizardminion (Jun 9, 2012)

Steven Valys said:


> Just an abnormal color.  Imagine all the "subspecies" with ball pythons, retics, and corns.  It would be never-ending.


These look nothing like Mexican spiny-tailed iguanas I'm seeing in pics. The snout on these banana phases are shorter as well.

Well, then again, these are hatchlings, right?


----------



## Jmugleston (Jun 9, 2012)

lizardminion said:


> These look nothing like Mexican spiny-tailed iguanas I'm seeing in pics. The snout on these banana phases are shorter as well.
> 
> Well, then again, these are hatchlings, right?


They change as they grow.  C. pectinata and C. similais look similar to green iguanas in head structure as babies, but as they grow they get the Ctenosaur head.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 9, 2012)

The black and white ones were kind of popular for a short while in the late 1970's.  I'm just not real interested in the long-legged, faster lizards but these are cool for people that are.


----------

